# 0 for the last 7, 8 seasons on Partridges.



## Rick Acker

Last weekend of pheasant season I would've traded 5 roosters for one partridge. I don't activily pursue them, but I used to shoot my fair share pheasant or duck hunting. Saw two groups all year and never got a shot. They used to be fairly thick around GF and now they are seldom seen.
I've hunted the SE, SW and NE this season with virtualy no sightings. Haven't shot one in 7 years or so. Anybody else doing better?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I shot about 10 of them this year. Have a spot I hunt alot that has about 50 of them. The area holds some good numbers. I usually jump them and just let them fly! I would rather see them come back!

Watcha charge for one?


----------



## jwdinius1

we shot 5 last wednesday near mott, my little bro actually shot 3 in one shot out of the air if that makes you feel better. :beer:


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

My first trip out for pheasants a couple weeks ago, the only shot I got was at a group of patridge. Lead them to far and they were a bit far by the time I got my frozen finger to turn the safety off. Quite a bit up here, but not a ton... I see less grouse than anything. i think I've seen maybe 5 in the 3 weeks I been here.


----------



## Springer

My buddy shot a loner the day after Christmas. He just barely hit it there was only one bb in him and it looked like he just dropped the leg but he went down about 30 yards out in the field. He came up out of some cattails.

I shot a couple last year just west of GF.


----------



## tumblebuck

Only shot three this year....opening day of grouse/partridge. Shot about a dozen last year. None for a few years before that.


----------



## nita

maybe you're not looking in the right spots? i've seen hundreds of them this year in north dakota .


----------



## Rick Acker

nita said:


> maybe you're not looking in the right spots? i've seen hundreds of them this year in north dakota .


Yea, you may be right...Like I said, I don't activly pursue them, but as mentioned...They used to be more plentiful in the areas that I do hunt. The pheasants have taken over. I don't hunt central North Dakota and I think they are thicker in that neck of the woods.


----------



## franchi

Got one this morning........with the side mirror on my vehicle.


----------



## CD

huns are all over in north central and central ND, we probably shoot 2 or 3 every time we go out and hunt pheasant.


----------



## blhunter3

Didn't see to many were I was at central ND, use to see a couple coveys early in the spring. Though a couple flew into my car this summer.


----------



## CD

I tell you I dont think I have ever seen as many huns at any other time as I have this year. they have really flurrished in the central to north central area. I have even seen coveys up in the turtle mtns which is very odd.


----------



## Matt Jones

I shot a few this year and saw a lot more than have in previous years. My brother shot about 30 this year, but he made it out for them a lot more than I did.

I have 7 in the freezer I'm working on for comp. So far I only have one done.


----------

